# Ruger New Vaquero for sale or trade



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a New Vaquero in .45 lc for sale or trade 
comes with Carbide Dies, box of 80-90 250gr xtps, plenty of brass and a leather holster. looking for $450 or an interesting trade.


----------

